# Need help buying a truck



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I need your help. It is time that I buy a used pickup. I have a work car but need a truck for hunting and the Jeep Cherokee isn't going to work for the out of state hunts I go on anymore. I am a big guy and so are my friends, so need a crew cab. Tundras and things like that are to small.
Should I go diesel? What in your opinion is the best used truck 4wheel drive crew cab(4 door) up to $10,000?
I know that is not a huge budget but really can't spend more than $5k-$10k.
I appreciate all your input. I care the most about a reliable drive train/motor.
Thanks


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I must add, vehicles in Oregon are more expensive dollar for dollar than other states is what I am finding. I have no problem flying to another state and driving one home. I thought I should mention that because in your area you may have way better deals on pickups than my location.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

How bout a surplus vehicle?

https://webapps.utah.gov/SurplusLogins/vehicleinventory


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Diesel all the way!! If your going to buy used and your budget tops at 10k there are some really good diesels to be had. Ford, Chevy, Dodge; it doesnt matter they all have good engines that can run up to 400k miles if taken care of. One thing to watch out for if you buy a 6.0 powerstroke make sure the previous owner has dealt with all the problems first. EGR deleted or bullet proofed, FICM replaced or rebuilt, injectors, and headbolts if it is running on a chip or tuner to increase power, etc. I have a 6.0 and once you get past all the issues its a dam good truck! But if you dont you could be looking at thousands to repair it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The easy way to deal with the Ford 6.0 problem is to not buy one. I have a few friends that have had them and the only one that hasn't had too many problems with it is the one with a 2007 model year. 

For the Fords you need to look at any of the trucks with a 7.3 Powerstroke in it. It is a mule and like a Timex watch it just keeps on ticking. I know of a couple that have over 700,000 miles on them with nothing major being repaired. 

Dodges any of the 5.9 mechanical engines. I am not sure when they changed over to electronic controls. 

Chevy, I just don't like the style of their trucks anymore but the engine is a horse.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with critter its probably best just to stay away from the 6.0. If you take the ford route the 7.3 is the best. The 7.3 will likely be in your price range also as its pre 2003 1/2. The only reason I was able to easily deal with my 6.0 issues is because my father in law is a lifetime diesel mechanic. With that said I would have kept my 2002 dodge 5.9 24 valve diesel if I had it to do all over. If you can find the 12 valve 5.9 that truck is considered "the holy grail" I believe they can be had in pre 98 models but are getting harder and harder to find. They are the ones that dont have a control module that critter eluded too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I just sold a 2001 GMC 2500Hd so I'm familiar with the prices. I'd have a hard time buying a 15+ year old truck with 200,000+ miles on it and expecting it to get me to the outter-reaches of humanity to hunt. Pay the same or a touch more for a gas vehicle that has 100,000 less miles on it. 

Remember, it isn't just the engine-- the older trucks have other parts that wear out. A diesel engine won't do much good in a truck that has worn-out ball joints, shocks, worn-out seats, sloppy linkage, and a broken power steering pump. 

You can look through the offerings on KSL.com Go to the Cars section and type in what you are looking for.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

You mentioned Tundras aren't big enough... Have you ever been inside a crew cab Tundra? The interior is spacious. That said, the true crew cab Tundras don't come with 6.5 foot beds so that's a legit concern. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

twall13 said:


> You mentioned Tundras aren't big enough... Have you ever been inside a crew cab Tundra? The interior is spacious. That said, the true crew cab Tundras don't come with 6.5 foot beds so that's a legit concern.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


Sorry I meant Tacoma. The full size Tundra yes, the old model and t100 no.

Thank you


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A bunch of '99-04 Ford crew cab Superduty trucks in that price range for sale. I wouldn't limit my search to diesels either, there are a lot of V-8's and V-10's to consider as well. I have a '99 Superduty Lariat with a V-10 and it has been a great truck. I don't drive it much anymore and it only has 100,000 miles on it. I just can't replace it with a newer truck that has way more miles and feel good about it. Keep looking there are trucks out there.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Back in 2003 my business partner and I opted to purchase a couple used pickup trucks for our construction business. He got a '99 Dodge with the Cummins diesel and I bought a '97 Ford F250 with a 5.8 gas engine. Starting off he paid about double for the Dodge as I did my Ford.

Fast forward to 2016 and we are both using the same trucks as our primary work trucks. Both trucks have about the same number of miles on them, but overall maintenance costs for the Dodge diesel has been about triple. Diesels are more expensive to work on, parts are more money and it seems to be more of them to fix, oil changes are more money, when 1 battery goes they both go on the Dodge, fuel filters have to be constantly monitored, tires don't last as long, fuel mileage has been slightly better but diesel is more expensive, and insurance costs are significantly higher.

True, my partner in his Cummins Dodge can haul a loaded trailer over Sardine Summit at 50 mph where I'm down 35 mph in my gas powered Ford, but I can generally catch up to him again on the downhill!

Overall as a business investment, the diesel has been a bust. We paid twice as much for it initially, we paid three times as much to keep it on the road, and now that they are both about ready to be scrapped, there is probably only a couple thousand dollar difference in resale value. Anymore when my business partner and I discuss upgrading our rides, diesel powered pick up trucks are not even in the conversation.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Back in 2003 my business partner and I opted to purchase a couple used pickup trucks for our construction business. He got a '99 Dodge with the Cummins diesel and I bought a '97 Ford F250 with a 5.8 gas engine. Starting off he paid about double for the Dodge as I did my Ford.
> 
> Fast forward to 2016 and we are both using the same trucks as our primary work trucks. Both trucks have about the same number of miles on them, but overall maintenance costs for the Dodge diesel has been about triple. Diesels are more expensive to work on, parts are more money and it seems to be more of them to fix, oil changes are more money, when 1 battery goes they both go on the Dodge, fuel filters have to be constantly monitored, tires don't last as long, fuel mileage has been slightly better but diesel is more expensive, and insurance costs are significantly higher.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. If you are not constantly pulling heavy loads, Go with a gas motor. Way cheaper to maintain and parts are half the cost of a diesel.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a 23' boat, pretty heavy. I had a ford 7.3 diesel, now have the dodge 5.7 hemi. Very little difference in power, no problems at all towing over Parleys or to Powell.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of the difference comes in the mileage of diesel over gas. I have a 96 Ford with the 7.3 and empty I can get 18-22mpg during the summer months and around 16 during the winter. When I am pulling a load of 4000-8000lbs I have never got less than 16mpg in the summer. Try that with a gas truck. Also with the diesel when I want to pass someone while I am towing I can pass them and not just sit behind them hoping that they would go faster. 

They both have their positives along with the negatives I doubt that I would ever purchase a newer diesel of any of the manufactures, they all are having problems that I just don't want to deal with. Perhaps that is why I am still driving a 20 year old truck.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

my mileage is less for sure, but no lack of power at all when passing. much smoother and nicer to drive also.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I appreciate all the comments and help.
Thank you!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

It really comes down to cost....... I work on them all... from diesel to gas small to 1 ton. Like stated diesel are nice for power.. but hold on when it's time to pop the hood it can get carried away fast.... my advise go with a gas.. more bang for your dollar.. most people have a diesel for just the lust of the truck. The used market for diesel truck has got really ugly. Worn out trucks for a premium dollar. Only because the new ones have reached 70k... The value is not there for the money spent. There are some great gas trucks out there for 10k... There is a lot of junk out in the diesel work for 15k... my 2 cents


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I've never owned a diesel, but I've heard this from a few people, that diesels are expensive to maintain and basically not to get a diesel unless you really need one. 

Seems like there's a lot of people with diesels that would probably have been better off overall with gas trucks.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say that 90% of the diesel truck owners out there do not need a diesel but have one for the cool factor. It is a lot like purchasing a diesel dual wheel drive truck that is meant to haul loads and then putting a sleeper shell on it and using it to go to the grocery store once a week with never hooking a trailer up to it. But then gas truck owners do the same thing. It is a lot like owning a 4x4 and never leaving paved highway.

On the new vehicle price, they are all out of line even the gas trucks. All the diesel option does is to make it $10,000 more. So if you find a diesel for $70k the same gas truck is going to be $60K, still out of most buyers price range. As for maintenance, about the only thing that cost more is the oil in the Fords with a 14qt oil pan. I have found that the oil and fuel filters are comparable to a gas trucks or a little more for the diesel. Gas trucks need a tune up now around 100K miles a diesel is still purring with no tune up needed. Perhaps around 200K miles you might need to replace the diesels glow plugs and relay, around $150 if you do it yourself. Other than that just about all the other wear items on a gas and diesel are about the same price.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

If you want a truck that you can put 500k miles on the motor go diesel. If you are mechanically inclined or have family who is go diesel. Example - I recently had the dummy plugs go out on my diesel. 4 hours of my time and $7 in parts and it was fixed. I wont even say how much it would have cost if I payed someone to do that. If you are hauling/towing heavy loads consistently go diesel. If you do not fit into at least 2 of any of the above categories go with a gas engine. I suggested diesel to Bob because it sounds like he will be doing lots of traveling and putting miles on his rig. For 10k at the most a clean 7.3 powerstroke or 5.9 cummins will get you around the western states for your hunting trips for years to come even if the motor already has 150k or more miles. Most gas motors are pretty much done after 200k. There exceptions but compared to diesels they dont last near as long.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

stuckduck said:


> It really comes down to cost....... I work on them all... from diesel to gas small to 1 ton. Like stated diesel are nice for power.. but hold on when it's time to pop the hood it can get carried away fast.... my advise go with a gas.. more bang for your dollar.. most people have a diesel for just the lust of the truck. The used market for diesel truck has got really ugly. Worn out trucks for a premium dollar. Only because the new ones have reached 70k... The value is not there for the money spent. There are some great gas trucks out there for 10k... There is a lot of junk out in the diesel work for 15k... my 2 cents


Completely agree with your statement about the used market for diesels. I recently saw an ad for a 2006 6.0 F350 asking 26.5k!!! No bleeping way!!! However you can get good used diesels in model years 2000 or less at 10k


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I appreciate all the comments. I really thought I would find gas trucks with less miles on them but many are pushing 150-200K miles. That makes me wonder if I would be better off with diesel if mileage is close. 
Anyone run the Duramax and Allison? I have heard goo dthings about the LBZ motor.
Thanks


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

The LBZ is definitely the Chevy motor you want if you go chevy diesel.

I bought a 5.7 tundra 2 years ago to upgrade my 97 chevy to get 4 doors for my growing family. I decided I would like a diesel but I could no way justify it. The extra cost of maintanence, repair and insurance. along with that it is really my only hunting transportation and diesels are heavy in the front and can really suck on bad roads and snow. 

The truck has been great and I am really happy with its performance. Unfortunately it doesn't get the best mileage in the world but only putting 2-4 thousand miles on it a year makes it cheap anyway.

Buying a new truck does suck. I hated getting rid of my old girl since I new what she was but I am glad I did in the end. The new is more reliable and that is a big deal for a hunting rig. Good luck on the search.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is what I came up with in a 5 minute search on our local classified service (KSL Cars) Looks like there are plenty to look at if you are willing to spend up to $12,000 (which is only $2,000 more than you had started at, but it buys you 50,000+ less miles)

http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2775592?ad_cid=11
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2784780?ad_cid=11
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2767332?ad_cid=8
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2744878?ad_cid=10
http://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/2750448?ad_cid=11


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I am not familiar with KSL. I live in Oregon. 
Thank you


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I looked long and hard and got what I wanted.

2002 GMC Sierra Crew Cab short bed 4x4 with 8.1L/Allison. I found an original owner with a folder of every service or repair had 158,000 miles on it and was under budget.
I love it, I don't care much about the MPG as this is not my daily driver, but I know it will serve me well and drives like a new rig.
Thank you for all your input.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

That 8.1 is a beast!! You'll love it and GM makes great trucks. Don't worry about the MPG, you've got the only gas engine that even compares to a deisel and you don't have to deal with all the deisel crap.


----------

